# Greetings from Central NY!



## danhr (Dec 15, 2011)

I've been lurking around here a while and am finally getting around to introducing myself.
I live in Syracuse, NY, where within a 45 minute drive we have more than 30 performing arts groups. It has been my pleasure to help build 2 from the ground up- Appleseed Productions and Not Another Theatre Co./ Don't feed the Actors. I have worked with many others over the years in various capacities and know many of the folks involved- this is a big small town.
My day job is with ADT Security services, installing surveillance and security equipment, with isn't much different from theatre tech.- I love connecting stuff together and making things happen. 
Community theatre is the family (side) business- my first wife is an actress/ singer, my current wife provides food for work parties and spiritual support (she's a Lutheran pastor), my 16 year old daughter acts, sings and works set crew, and my 18 year old daughter is a freshman at Ithaca college studying theatre design. She already has lighting design and tech credits, and both the girls often work alongside me tech'ing.

Two things about Control Booth have impressed me- the incredible amount of knowledge and experience that is freely shared and the almost total lack of snarkiness that seems to permeate most online forums. We all come from different backgrounds and have different levels of experience but share a common cause- to do the best we can to entertain, educate and sometimes amaze safely and well to live to do it again. The cooperation and spirit on C.B. seems to parallel that I see here between the groups I work with. I look forward to much more of that spirit in the future.
Dan Randall


----------



## Footer (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome! Weather sucking over there as much as it is here?


----------



## danhr (Dec 15, 2011)

Wind and RAIN- but 50 degrees.....weird! Despite our rep, no sticking snow so far......


----------

